# Acceptable ID's.



## exodus (Mar 16, 2009)

Can I use my drivers license, and social security card as the two ID's to get into the NREMT Testing Center? Are those two acceptable? If not, what is?

Thanks,
exo


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2009)

Huh?          ________


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2009)

updated post, lol


----------



## Devilz311 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I just used my DL, and a department photo ID.  I believe they require two forms of photo ID.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 16, 2009)

driver's  license and SS card should be enough.  I think.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 16, 2009)

From http://www.pearsonvue.com



> Most testing programs require that *you must present two forms of signature identification, one of which must be a photo-bearing ID* (driver’s license, for example). You should also bring your confirmation number. Many testing programs require that you bring additional items with you. Consult your confirmation notice for the requirements for your examination. Most testing programs offer a candidate handbook that contains more indepth information. You can find the candidate handbook for your program by selecting your testing program from the test taker services portion of the website.


The "test taker services" portion does not address it at all.  So long as both ID's have your signature on them, and one is a government issued photo ID, I can't imagine that would not be enough.  Most people have no other photo ID besides their drivers license.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll call and ask to see... Then post back tomorrow.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Most people have no other photo ID besides their drivers license.


Isn't it just any photo id? So a sighed credit card with your picture on it should count also.


----------



## Katie Elaine (Mar 16, 2009)

You need at least one photo ID, and another form of ID, and both need to have signatures. I brought in a state ID with my photo and signature on it, and also brought in my driver's permit, which has no picture but a signature.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha. They don't care what it is, as long as it's a form with a signature.

A classmate of mine used his driver's license and credit card as ID. Both had his signature. I used my driver's license and social security card. So you should be fine, dear. Stop worrying so much!


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Mar 16, 2009)

I also used a credit card as my second form of ID.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 16, 2009)

exodus said:


> Can I use my drivers license, and social security card as the two ID's to get into the NREMT Testing Center? Are those two acceptable? If not, what is?
> 
> Thanks,
> exo



I used those 2 cards for my id and they accepted it.
I also bought other ID's just in case


----------

